# Cannot Factory Reset



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

My HP Touchpad is having some major problems. I made the noob mistake of not reading the entire nightly update procedure and failed to wipe my cache and dalvik cache after doing the updates. I've now done countless updates and my TP is acting strange. Things like...

1. Uninstalling application re-appears after reboot
2. Installing new appication disappears after reboot.
3. Applications keep crashing.
4. Some apps do not retain settings.

I was all set to do a factory reset but to my surprise, it doesn't work either. I've tried it from both the Android Settings menu as well as from the Clockwork Mod Menu. Every time I've done this, it just keeps booting back into my existing setup.I've tried wiping all caches as well as fixing permissions as outlined in other posts to no avail. I don't know where to take this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

CW


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

I would recommend to use acmeuninstaller and Start from the beginning. A fresh New installation is the best for most issues...


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes- I agree- if you want you can make a backup of existing- then flash OVER a full erase/ restore using ACMEUninstaller and WebOS restore

It WILL wipe SD Card etc- but backup your apps using Titanium


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I tried that as well. I downloaded the ACMEUninstaller and copied it to my Palm Inc folder and ran the command to uninstall. I could see all the stuff happening on the TP but when it finished and I rebooted, I arrived back at my setup.

I was thinking...what if I did a factory reset on WebOS?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sir-

Just go to WebOS- and Full Secure Erase AFTER you ACMEUninstaller

I don't think you did ACMEUninstaller properly IF you still had it return to your setup.


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

Although I'm a bit of a noob to the Android world, I'm very comfortable working at the command line. I'm fairly certain I ran the Uninstaller correctly. Like I said, I could see the TP going through the uninstall routine. From the same folder where I had my ACMEInstaller2, I ran the following...

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

The reason I'm posting here is because I have exhausted all other avenues of research on how to solve this problem.

I guess a follow up question would be...could I run WebOS Secure Erase anyway. I recall reading somewhere that the ACMEInstaller makes some chages to the partition table and I'm concerned that doing the WebOS reset will brick the Touchpad.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CyberWookie said:


> Although I'm a bit of a noob to the Android world, I'm very comfortable working at the command line. I'm fairly certain I ran the Uninstaller correctly. Like I said, I could see the TP going through the uninstall routine. From the same folder where I had my ACMEInstaller2, I ran the following...
> 
> novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller
> 
> ...


You can try a full secure erase from WebOS and hope it works. But in your case, I'm betting you are going to have to run WebOS Doctor. In the future you should be more through in your reading.


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with what's been advised here...Maybe run acmeuninstaller again before a full webos erase. I am pretty sure the cm side needs to be wiped in order to run webos doctor to avoid running into 8 or 12% issues.
I could be wrong here though
good luck


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

nevertells said:


> In the future you should be more through in your reading.


LoL...yeah...tell me about it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

con500 said:


> LoL...yeah...tell me about it. Thanks for your input.


Con500 is correct, you should run ACMEUninstaller before attempting WebOS Doctor.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't rush into running Dr. until all of CM is removed. That's asking for trouble.


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

I know...I've been reluctant to do a WebOS wipe of any sort. I've been doing a bit more digging and came across this forum post from WebOS Nation. It references a preware utility to remove android. Anyone have any experience with this? I'm inclined to try it...

http://forums.webosnation.com/android-touchpad/315302-how-uninstall-cyanogen-mod-9-hp-touchpad-without-computer.html

CW


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CyberWookie said:


> I know...I've been reluctant to do a WebOS wipe of any sort. I've been doing a bit more digging and came across this forum post from WebOS Nation. It references a preware utility to remove android. Anyone have any experience with this? I'm inclined to try it...
> 
> http://forums.webosn...t-computer.html
> 
> CW


If you are absolutely sure that ACMEUninstaller is not doing it's job, then you can try the Preware utility to try and uninstall Android. You may have backed yourself into a corner if you cannot gain access to the partitions to reset back to factory condition. If all else fails, you are going to have to try WebOS Doctor. And I'll say it again, if you can get it to work, you really need to uninstall Android before trying the Doctor.


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah...I'm really stuck. I can't seem to do anything. The SDCard partition is also really screwed up. I tried to download the latest nightly and even though it was downloaded succesfully, when I go into CWM to update, the file is gone. I connected and mounted the USB storage to my PC and copied the files manually to the /download folder and when I unmount, the files are gone.

I tried to install Preware's Remove Android but for some reason it's not appearing as an application to launch but I installed another app to test and it shows up fine. I'm ready to throw in the towel and cross my fingers to see if what WebOS Doctor will do.

Arghhh...


----------



## con500 (Dec 13, 2012)

From what I understand "remove android" (preware) does NOT launch as an app but instead runs only once at installation. So if you have installed then it should have already done its thing...Also from memory I recall that this app only removes files that may be left behind "After" running acme uninstaller. I don't think it will remove partitions from any previous CM install. Its a great utility but unfortunately, from reading the threads it appears it is not recommended as a method of 'complete' android wipe


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks con500. Well...I'm going to give WebOS Doctor a try. I hope it doesn't brick it...but at this point, the TP is almost useless.


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

Well...even WebOS Doctor can't do anything. It starts the process, stalls at about 12% then I get an error message...

"We were unable to reset your device".

I guess I'm up for a new Tablet. I would like to thank everyone for their input.

CW


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nope- you can run Preware as an App

In fact- it opens as a "Card" in WebOS..... I wasn't a fan of that (because it does the same as FULL SECURE ERASE) in my opinion.
After I did Full Secure Erase- I just opened in USB mode (webos) and it basically showed there was no SD card info, except for 4-5 basic HP folders

Preware actually lets you just remove WebOS apps/ data compared to fully removing android.

I think you should do SD Card Erase- and just brace yourself to start anew
Then do Full Secure- 
Sounds tedious- however...... nothing else seemed to work yet


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CyberWookie said:


> Well...even WebOS Doctor can't do anything. It starts the process, stalls at about 12% then I get an error message...
> 
> "We were unable to reset your device".
> 
> ...


You need to do a little more Googling. There is a procedure for those who have WebOS Doctor stop at 12%. Find and try that before giving up completely.


----------



## Stein3x (Feb 22, 2012)

CyberWookie said:


> Well...even WebOS Doctor can't do anything. It starts the process, stalls at about 12% then I get an error message...
> 
> "We were unable to reset your device".
> 
> ...


CyberWookie this is common, try and follow this guide to reset partitions and then WebOS Doctor it through recovery.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Stein3x said:


> CyberWookie this is common, try and follow this guide to reset partitions and then WebOS Doctor it through recovery.


If I'm reading that correctly, that totally erases all the partitions and recreates them. Am I correct in that assumption?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Stein3x (Feb 22, 2012)

Gradular said:


> If I'm reading that correctly, that totally erases all the partitions and recreates them. Am I correct in that assumption?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Yes that's correct, i can assure you that i've done it one hundred times and it works.Normally you should use ACMEuninstaller but in your situation apparently you cant so give it a shot.And also when you put the commands in novaterm copy-paste-enter them one line at a time.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

Stein3x said:


> Yes that's correct, i can assure you that i've done it one hundred times and it works.Normally you should use ACMEuninstaller but in your situation apparently you cant so give it a shot.And also when you put the commands in novaterm copy-paste-enter them one line at a time.


Mine is fine. But I've come to realize with my scripting tests that even acmeuninstaller, remove android from preware, and secure erase still doesn't get ever file. I've had system mods still reappear after running all that and a complete doctor.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Gradular said:


> Mine is fine. But I've come to realize with my scripting tests that even acmeuninstaller, remove android from preware, and secure erase still doesn't get ever file. I've had system mods still reappear after running all that and a complete doctor.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


I'm still waiting for you to figure out how to recover the unused 15mb memory using Tailor.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> I'm still waiting for you to figure out how to recover the unused 15mb memory using Tailor.


What are you talking about NT? that's the easy part. Just make sure you don't leave any unpartitioned space. Its doing it in a script that's giving me issue right now.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

Stein3x said:


> CyberWookie this is common, try and follow this guide to reset partitions and then WebOS Doctor it through recovery.


Hey Stein3x...Thanks for that link. I was pretty excited to try it. Unfortunately, it too, has failed.

Here is the ouput from the procedure...I've annotated numbers beside each step to help describe the issue. As you can see from Step 3, it appears to have deleted all the volumes under Store. But steps 6 - 14 fail because it still thinks those volumes / folders exist. WebOS Doctor still fails at 12%...arghh...

1. [email protected]:/# lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure 
Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while... 
Found volume group "store" using metadata type lvm2

2 .r[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure 
11 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active

3. [email protected]:/# lvm.static vgremove store 
Do you really want to remove volume group "store" containing 11 logical volumes?
[y/n]: y 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "root"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "root" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "var"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "var" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "update"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "update" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "log"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "log" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "mojodb"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "mojodb" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "filecache"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "filecache" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "media"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "media" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "swap"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "swap" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "cm-system"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "cm-system" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "cm-cache"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "cm-cache" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "cm-data"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "cm-data" successfully removed 
Volume group "store" successfully removed

4. [email protected]:/# lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while... 
Found volume group "store" using metadata type lvm2

5. [email protected]:/# lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure 
11 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active

6.[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14 
/dev/store: already exists in filesystem 
New volume group name "store" is invalid
Run `vgcreate --help' for more information.

7. [email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 71 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 0 -n root store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "root" already exists in volume group "store"

8. [email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 8 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 1 -n var store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "var" already exists in volume group "store"

9. [email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 2 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 2 -n update store
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "update" already exists in volume group "store"

10. [email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 3 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 3 -n log store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "log" already exists in volume group "store"

11. [email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 32 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 4 -n mojodb store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "mojodb" already exists in volume group "store"

12. [email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 17 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 5 -n filecache store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "filecache" already exists in volume group "store"

13. [email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 3523 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 6 -n media store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "media" already exists in volume group "store"

14. [email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 64 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 7 -n swap store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "swap" already exists in volume group "store"

15. [email protected]:/# lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while... 
Found volume group "store" using metadata type lvm2

16. [email protected]:/# lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure 
11 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active

17. [email protected]:/# mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media 
mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

CyberWookie said:


> Hey Stein3x...Thanks for that link. I was pretty excited to try it. Unfortunately, it too, has failed.
> 
> Here is the ouput from the procedure...I've annotated numbers beside each step to help describe the issue. As you can see from Step 3, it appears to have deleted all the volumes under Store. But steps 6 - 14 fail because it still thinks those volumes / folders exist. WebOS Doctor still fails at 12%...arghh...
> 
> ...


Has anyone tried it without doing step 4?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

I came across this forum article on xda-developers that describes the same problems I'm having.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18415547&postcount=1

So far...it doesn't look like there is a solution...at least I can't find one. After scouring for a fix, I've come across lots of people that are having the exact same issue I'm having. Frustrating...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CyberWookie said:


> I came across this forum article on xda-developers that describes the same problems I'm having.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...547&postcount=1
> 
> So far...it doesn't look like there is a solution...at least I can't find one. After scouring for a fix, I've come across lots of people that are having the exact same issue I'm having. Frustrating...


I'm wondering being that the drive on the TouchPad is a SSD, if folks are starting to hit the usable write cycle life of the memory in the TP. Some folks do a whole lot more flashing of roms, installing and uninstalling of apps and things that are going to eventually exceed the write life cycle of the memory. The newest SSD's and Windows 7/8 software goes to extraordinary lengths to minimize the wear on SSD's. Who knows what HP did, or should I say didn't do to provide the same protection.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> I'm wondering being that the drive on the TouchPad is a SSD, if folks are starting to hit the usable write cycle life of the memory in the TP. Some folks do a whole lot more flashing of roms, installing and uninstalling of apps and things that are going to eventually exceed the write life cycle of the memory. The newest SSD's and Windows 7/8 software goes to extraordinary lengths to minimize the wear on SSD's. Who knows what HP did, or should I say didn't do to provide the same protection.


 nah. Its most likely bad quality control on the chips or something. And I'm willing to bet that some of those failed debrickings is more user error in the process.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

CyberWookie said:


> I came across this forum article on xda-developers that describes the same problems I'm having.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18415547&postcount=1
> 
> So far...it doesn't look like there is a solution...at least I can't find one. After scouring for a fix, I've come across lots of people that are having the exact same issue I'm having. Frustrating...


I wonder if JC would be of any help in this. Kinda sounds like it could be solved in the same way as the tpdebrick program, even though its problem is not as critical.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

Gradular said:


> nah. Its most likely bad quality control on the chips or something. And I'm willing to bet that some of those failed debrickings is more user error in the process.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


Most of the posts I've been reading indicate that the problem is not user error. They were already past the point of trying to run novaterm and connecting to the TP. They were running the commands that have been posted. At which point, it is really just a copy and paste from the instructions to novaterm. The issue seems to be something that has caused the flash memory to be set to "read-only".


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

CyberWookie said:


> Most of the posts I've been reading indicate that the problem is not user error. They were already past the point of trying to run novaterm and connecting to the TP. They were running the commands that have been posted. At which point, it is really just a copy and paste from the instructions to novaterm. The issue seems to be something that has caused the flash memory to be set to "read-only".


 Not in the commands, but in the button pushes.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## CyberWookie (Jan 21, 2013)

Gradular said:


> Not in the commands, but in the button pushes.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


That's possible, I suppose. However, in my case, I was receiving responses through Novaterm and since WebOS Doctor got to 12%, it was communicating as expected. I'm confident that the issues I'm facing is not a PEBKAC.


----------



## sunrey (Sep 29, 2013)

CyberWookie said:


> My HP Touchpad is having some major problems. I made the noob mistake of not reading the entire nightly update procedure and failed to wipe my cache and dalvik cache after doing the updates. I've now done countless updates and my TP is acting strange. Things like...
> 
> 1. Uninstalling application re-appears after reboot
> 2. Installing new appication disappears after reboot.
> ...


I am also facing same problem. I've tried all solutions but didn't get rid of the problem. now I am using my TP simply for browsing.


----------



## drmarble (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like your memory has become read only. I've read of that happening to other people. I don't remember what, if anything, they did to fix it. I would try booting to web os and seeing if that magically fixes anything. Otherwise, you could AcmeUninstall android and run webos doctor and/or debrick.

You are not the first folks to get stuck with read only memory. I just don't recall any fixes. Good luck.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

sunrey said:


> I am also facing same problem. I've tried all solutions but didn't get rid of the problem. now I am using my TP simply for browsing.


Why don't you try listing the solutions you have tried so we can see if you missed something and can suggest something that might help. Being vague and ambiguous does not give us much to go on.


----------

